# Woo Hoo!!!  Wife and stepmom just bought me a slicer!



## jaxrmrjmr (Oct 22, 2013)

But it's for Christmas so I'm not allowed to use it yet.  Still, can't wait.  Hobart 2612 with 12" blade and sharpener.  This thing is huge.













CAM00581.jpg



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Oct 22, 2013






Got it for $300.  Runs quiet as a field mouse and the blade is straight.  Guy that sold it worked for a cafeteria.  He said the blade started to wobble and that Hobart quoted the company over $2,000 to fix it.  They decided to buy a new one and this one sat on a table in the corner for 5 months before the chef got mad one day and told him to get it out of the way since the company wasn't going to fix it.  The guy asked what he should do with it and the chef told him to throw it away.  He stuck it in his car and took it home to tinker with it.  He replaced a bearing that was on the shaft the holds the blade and it was fixed.  I think the Hobart people thought the blade needed replacing which is why the quote was so high.

I think I got an absolute steal!  What say you?  Any hidden issues with this model?  I just threw $300 down when I heard the motor and saw that the blade was straight.


----------



## bigjp (Oct 22, 2013)

That is very cool...Great find!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 22, 2013)

ABSOLUTE STEAL....   nice score bub....


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone know a good online site to buy parts for a Hobart?


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 22, 2013)

hobartservice dot com

partstown dot com

hobartreplacementparts dot com


----------



## eight433 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice! I just scored one for $125, but it looks to be considerably older than yours and not stainless. I would have snatched that up for $300 and sold the one I just got! haha

She's a Globe 150. She's over double my age.













slicer.jpg



__ eight433
__ Oct 22, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Oct 22, 2013)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> But it's for Christmas so I'm not allowed to use it yet.


Sweet! Not even if you ran outta bacon and just had to make some, they wouldn't seriously make you slice it all by hand?


----------



## eight433 (Oct 22, 2013)

I used mine yesterday to make home made kettle chips . You can slice anything you want! And I can think of TEN things you DON'T want to slice too, haha!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Oct 22, 2013)

They put it in the closet of the guest bedroom at my stepmom's house to keep me away from it.  I've been working on the wife with talk of thin sliced "roast beef" (smoked), pastrami, corned beef, etc.  I'm just anxious to use it.  I feel like a little kid having to wait.  I hope it works as well as I anticipate it will.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Oct 22, 2013)

Hadn't thought of that.......  tater chips!  That will make the wifey give in!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Oct 22, 2013)

eight433 said:


> Nice! I just scored one for $125, but it looks to be considerably older than yours and not stainless. I would have snatched that up for $300 and sold the one I just got! haha
> 
> She's a Globe 150. She's over double my age.
> 
> ...


I looked for a long time with no results.  Then the wife and stepmom decide that they are going to buy it and "wham" here comes a deal, two days later.  I ain't complaining since it was a deal for me this time.


----------



## eight433 (Oct 23, 2013)

I looked for a while. My Buddy found this one for me on CL. I had to drive about 100 miles to pick it up but it made for a nice day. I'm sure it will work all LEAST as well as you hope it will.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations! If you have a dog you will find out he likes hanging out by the slicer even more than the smoker.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice Christmas gift!!!! My son bought 2 Hobarts off of CL in Ohio for $300. He's shipping one to me!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, I'm really enjoying the slicer.  I definitely recommend it to anyone that can afford it, but more so to those who need to afford it.  My wife no longer works and I'm working for much less than I was 5 years ago so I'm not talking down to anyone.  I can easily see this thing saving me at least $20 a month on lunch meat - which means it will pay for itself in less than a year and a half.  Now I have two teenagers at home that like to pack sandwiches for snacks at school and then bring friends home that need to eat and realize that not everyone has that.  However, I am getting big boneless chunks of ham (smoked and honey) from Walmart for just under $2 lbs.  Not the chewed up and put back together stuff either - straight muscle.  Brand name is "Kentucky Legend".

That is not to mention that I now make Canadian Bacon for 1/3 of the price in the stores, slice my roast beef (which is good, but I'm not saving a whole lot on that one), and just love having the ability to do it.

I urge you to get one!


----------

